# Maxview Crankup, Frozen Garage Door and -15Degrees



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Hello From Fagernes, Norway,

It is -15 degrees c, I cannot get in the Garage as the door froze up on the way over from Bergen. I have put the heating on (boiler in garage) so I should be able to get in. That reminds me I have put the beer outside the step to cool, must remember to get it back inside!.

Anyway, we managed without problem (under 1 minute) to get Astra 2 in Bergen. Here in Fagernes, I pick up many satelites on the Dreambox inc Hotbird that is mainly sex and Arabic.

According to my cacls Asta 2 is azimuth 158 and 19.5 Elevation, Am I correct?.

Anyone else managed Astra 2 this far up?

Trev.


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

Hi Trev

dishpointer.com recons:

Address: Fagernes
Latitude: 60.983°
Longitude: 9.227°

Satellite: 28.2E Astra 2A-B-D
Elevation: 19.1°
Azimuth (true): 158.5°
Azimuth (magn.): 157.6°
LNB skew: -2.7°

I think you may be a little far north now... worth trying though. I suggest you put the dreambox on Kerrang! (which is transmitted on the north beam of Astra 2B), then either move the dish until you get a picture or hit [menu],[6],[service searching],[sat find] to give you the big signal meter. You may have some luck with the northern beam channels, I don't know about the south beam and I think its a definate no-no for the 2D channels (BBC,ITV).


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Degrees*

Hello Shane,

I was hoping you would come along!.

It has warmed to -14c, I thought it would go colder.

Kerrang?
Not sure what you mean by tune dreambox to Kerrang?

Maybe I am being impatient! As I said I managed Astra 2d in Bergan in seconds and there were two large blocks of flats in front of us. Perfect Signal too.

I remeber we mentioned the Crankup Skew switch on here, though cannot find the post or the info as to what it should be (I have a slow isp speed). Would that make any difference?.

I have not tried Thor yet though I think I did get its signal.

If I don't hear from you, all the very best to you and all the members for 2008.

Trev
BrBrBr


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Hi Trev 

You probably know this but greasing the seals of the garage and locker doors will help prevent freezing.

I had a look on Google maps where you are.. wow.. that is the middle of nowhere, the scenery must be stunning, hope you post some pics..  

Also look forward to hearing how the van performs in such low temperatures and what tips you can pass on.

Good luck and safe travels..

Jim


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Free Zing*

Hello Jim,

Thanks for the reply.

No I never gave that a thought, thanks for the tip. What grease do you recomend?.

Scenery is superb, especialy with the deep snow and low temperatures. Hoping to go to Aurdal Alpin Centre to Ski in a day or two, as recomended by the campsite owners. If not will go to Gol or Lillehammer.

This is how cold it is. We have one of those cassette hoses with three mini pipes inside. I was filling the van from the heated indoor area tap. I had left the door near the tap open. When I finished it was a literaly a minute or two before I disconected the hose. When I did, it had froze, placed my hand the the stainless steel sink to disconnect the hose quick before it split and my damp hand stuck to the sink!.

The maxview, I keep finding satelites but do not know which sat the signal is coming from!.

Thanks for the tip. The van is using 3 litres of LPG a day running the heating at 20c inside and water @ 60. We also keep a 1000w electric heater plugged in.
The silver screens keep the cold at bay a bit but this morning the windows were frozen on the inside.

Happy New Year,
Trev.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi Trev;

Totally off topic but I found a list of Norwegian lpg stations the other day that might be of interest to you..

http://www.gjelstenli.no/lpg/index-filer/LPGguidenEngelsk.htm

Keep clear of the yellow snow and have a good'un..

pete


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

*Re: Free Zing*



teemyob said:


> No I never gave that a thought, thanks for the tip. What grease do you recomend?.


Whatever you have to hand, ideally a silicone grease or petroleum jelly .. failing that try spraying with WD40 .. failing that... cooking oil :wink:

Happy new year to you and yours too

Jim


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

Hi Trev, It sould like you are having a nice adventure.



> The van is using 3 litres of LPG a day running the heating at 20c inside and water @ 60. We also keep a 1000w electric heater plugged in.
> The silver screens keep the cold at bay a bit but this morning the windows were frozen on the inside.


 I guess this sums it up as to how cold it is. We are currently at Brandy Warf and I tought it was cold here wth us being new to winter camping. I would love to see some pics too.

Have a nice time.

Richard...


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*LPG*



peejay said:


> Hi Trev;
> 
> Totally off topic but I found a list of Norwegian lpg stations the other day that might be of interest to you..
> 
> ...


Thanks for the replies.

The weather.co.uk states -15 @ 15:00GMT , though just recorded -17.5!.

As luck has it there is a Shell with LPG in Faugernes two mins in the village. Thanks for the info Pj as I have been looking today for a map to no avail, good info as we move up north in a few days.

Will keep you updated and get some pics to you all. Where is best to post them?

Trev & Co.
BrBrBrBr


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Internal or external silver screens?


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Screens*



pippin said:


> Internal or external silver screens?


Hello Pippin,

The Screens are external.

The temperature tonight is -9 and the screen is clear inside and out.

Happy 2008,
Trev.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Thawing out now*

Hello all,

Well we reached -21c and eventualy began to thaw. Could not remove the massive chunks of ice that only decided to drop off in the heat of the Laerdal tunnel. Causing them to crash very loudly against the screen. Ann-Marie though the tunnel was caving in (which it had done in parts and at one section was down to one lane).

The Picture below gives you an idea, though does not show how thick it was. The Intercooler vent to the right of the wing indicator was covered by a solid sheet one inch thick along with both headlights.










Trev.


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

Trev

Any probs with the crank up?


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Cold Cranking*



Snelly said:


> Trev
> 
> Any probs with the crank up?


Hello Shane,

No problems with the crank up whatsoever. Never froze or jammed, managed to get Astra 2 within around 100 miles of Bergen. Otherwise when further north or east, we had to use Hotbird.

I am still learning with this dreambox. I got full signal for Astra2, then when I tried to tune to some channels it was way off. Sometimes we had to fine tune and rescan to get BBC.

We had some very strong winds. Though the dish survived only jumping the cogs a couple of times. I put this down to the position of the dish v the wind direction.

I must put a post on to get some questions answered.

Trev.


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Trev. You are a hero. I fall apart at 0c let alone -17 but the scenery must be stunning. Have a good trip.
Cheers Sid


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Crank Up*



Snelly said:


> Trev
> 
> Any probs with the crank up?


No Problems, Magic.

Just out of Range so watching foreign TV.

TM


----------

